

Do multiple monitors actually increase efficiency? - kevinrpope
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/08/technology/for-multitaskers-multiple-monitors-improve-office-efficiency.html?_r=1

======
wlesieutre
Not on account of making it easier to multitask, I think. But I had an
internship where I spent a decent amount of time taking comments and revisions
from Design Review and making the changes in AutoCAD, for which two screens
would have been a huge time saver. It's much more time consuming to do that
sort of editing when you can't see the comments and the drawing you're working
on at the same time.

It was a small office, and the workstation I was on was only used when they
had an intern, so it wouldn't have been a high priority. But you can get a 17"
screen for $100, and I'd bet I would have had at least $100 more productivity
on drawing revisions if I'd had one.

------
PhilipMallory
Multiple monitors don't even have be a major productivity booster to be
worthwhile. If an employee's annual cost (salary, benefits, other expenses) is
$100,000, an extra monitor is a measly 0.15% more. If that one time expense
makes the employee 0.15% more productive the monitor pays for itself multiple
times over its lifetime.

------
geoffw8
If your a coder is sure as hell does. I couldn't live without my two 22"s.
Code on the left, browser on the right.

...I could maybe even do with another ;)

